# Sa ma gandesc



## mikasa_90

What do ''Sa ma gandesc'' mean?

Thanks


----------



## pizzakid

Ciao! 
Looks like 'that I think of', first person subjunctive of 'to think of'. But a native speaker would know much, much better than me.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ciao, pizzakid. I think the native speakers were waiting for a bit of context here. 

Mikasa, pretty please try to provide more than that.

If it's an answer to a question, it means "let me think [about it]."


----------



## mikasa_90

There is not contex.

It is only that.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

I understand that  -- but mybe you could help us by saying where you read it. If it was the caption of a photograph, maybe the photo could provide some clues.

I don't think it matters much now, but, in the future...


----------



## mikasa_90

Yes, it is a pic comm.


----------

